# Macbook dans bain d'huile ?



## Membre supprimé 447952 (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce post s'adresse à des connaissaeur de refroidissement à bain d'huile (pas très courant chez les macusers je pense)
J'ai  une vieux macbook (white fin 2007) qui me sers actuellement de serveur local et de plateforme multimédia (brancher à la TV, donc écran fermé). Il fait beaucoup de bruit car vieux, le ventillo est à 6200 tpm dès que je regarde un vidéo youtube, utilise time machine (server) ou encore transfert AFP de gros fichier. Ceci est assez embêtant. C'est pourquoi j'aimerai, si possible le mettre dans un bain d'huile pour atténuer le bruit, mais je sais pas si c'est possible.

Quelqu'un aurait il déjà fait quelques choses du genre ? 

D'un point de vue technique le mac est brancher à :
- l'alimatention
- cable ethernet
- sortie audio
- sortie video (mini DVI vers VGA)

Ces cables ne risque pas de faire passer du courant dans l'huile ? (peut etre bete comme question, comme l'huile pas conducteur normalement)
De plus dois-je démonter l'écran et le ventillo ou je peux directement mettre le macbook dans l'huile comme un bourrin ?
Je suis près à le démonter, mais j'avoue que si je peux évitez... (car quand même utilisable en portable au cas ou)

J'espère trouvé des réponses et des conseils ici ! 

Léo


----------



## crazy_c0vv (22 Août 2012)

L'huile ne conduit pas l'électricité, c'est un des intérêts du refroidissement à l'huile.

Par contre, l'huile est beaucoup plus visqueuse que... l'air, et donc ton ventilo va avoir du mal à la brasser. 

Je te conseillerai pour commencer de l'ouvrir pour qu'il puisse respirer un peu. Clavier fermé, ce n'est pas terrible pour l'aération. 

Après, si tu es un bricoleur de génie ou un peu foufou, tu démontes le Macbook et tu essayes de trouver un système de refroidissement efficace :rateau:
Tu le transformes ainsi en "ordi fixe" 
M'enfin bon... je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée. 

Sinon, si tu mets ton Macbook dans l'huile, tu peux quand même le démonter. De toutes façons tu ne pourras plus l'utiliser en Laptop, ou alors il faudra bien entièrement le nettoyer à chaque fois...
Là non plus je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée...

Bref, commence par ouvrir l'écran, laisse respirer la bécane, ça lui fera pas de mal. Ensuite, démonte le, et nettoie le. S'il est vieux, ça doit être plein de poussière là dedans. Ca ira sans doute mieux après ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (22 Août 2012)

Merci de répondre si vite !

Le nettoyage c'est une fois ou deux par an (la semaine dernière, c'ette année  ) mais ça change pas grand chose. Je vais essayé de le laisser ouvert pour commencer mais j'y crois moyen.

Sachant que c'est déjà un "fixe" dans ma tête, le cas ou je pourrais m'en reservir de portable c'est si mon nouveau tombe en rade, mais j'éspère pas !

J'avoue que je le transformerai bien en vrai fixe dans quelques mois (le temps de voir si le neuf à pas de defaut), du coup en attendant pour essayé, tu crois que je pourrais le baigné pendant 1h ou 2 dans un bain d'huile tel quel, et si ça me va juste débrancher le ventilo ? (ça risque pas de l'abimer?)

Sinon, si tu connais d'autres moyens de refroidissement pas trop bruillant je suis preneur ! J'étudie toute les possibilité parce qu'on l'entends à travers les mur avec cette chaleur !


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Août 2012)

As-tu songé, plus simplement, à des supports de refroidissement ?

Quelques exemples par ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (22 Août 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> As-tu songé, plus simplement, à des supports de refroidissement ?
> [/URL]



Oui, mais j'ai jamais vraiment regarder, j'avoue que le bain d'huile m'interresse d'un point de vue technique (je suis un peu aventurier) et il faut avoué que ça claque 

Mais je viens de regarder les prix des huiles (diélectrique et minerale), ça fait un peu pleurer ! genre c'est entre 8 et 12 le litre, sachant que mon aquarium fait 30L, même rempli à moitié c'est un petit budget à prévoir (pour un étudiant).
Mais je vais encore me renseigné, pour plus tard au pire.

Je vais regarder les systèmes de refroidissement que tu m'as envoyé mais j'ai peur que ce soit bruyant aussi, il faut que je me renseigne !


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Août 2012)

Perso, j'ai du mal à imaginer comment on peut plonger un ordinateur dans un bain d'huile... comme ça...

Bien sûr ce n'est pas de l'eau (encore heureux :hein: ), mais tout de même... j'imagine que ça rentre partout, que le disque dur non SSD va endurer une résistance mécanique supérieur de par la viscosité et donc ralentir la lecture etc.

Enfin là c'est comme je l'imagine, peut être que l'ordi est protégé...

Dis moi en plus !!

PS: sinon c'est sûr que pour 2 ou 3L d'huile t'as un support à refroidissement


----------



## crazy_c0vv (22 Août 2012)

J'suis pas hyper chaud pour l'huile, surtout dans l'état actuel du Macbook. Disons qu'avant de le mettre dans l'huile, il faudrait au moins le préparer pour ça. 

Si tu veux en faire un fixe, j'ai vu sur internet un gars qui a démonté son PowerBook pour en faire un fixe. Malheureusement il a conservé le système de ventilation donc pas très intéressant pour toi.

Regarde sur iFixit ce qui est dit pour ton Macbook niveau démontage. En l'observant, tu pourras peut être voir ce qu'il est possible de faire. 

Si j'avais un vieux Macbook à bidouiller sous la main, j'essaierai de sortir la carte mère, et poser un ventilo de desktop PC sur le CPU et le chipset. Tu dois pouvoir trouver de tels ventilo à peu près n'importe où. Après faut voir niveau branchements, tout ça... 

Enfin c'est de la grosse bidouille sale, mais on est dans la cave du Mac n'est-ce-pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (22 Août 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Perso, j'ai du mal à imaginer comment on peut plonger un ordinateur dans un bain d'huile... comme ça...



franchement le bain d'huile ça se fait bien, pour des PC déjà fixe, j'ai des amis qui l'on fait et c'est super !
Mais après c'est vrai que tremper direct le macbook dedans...
Si tu veux en savoir plus : google "refroidissement huile pc" et ce petit lien.



crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Enfin c'est de la grosse bidouille sale, mais on est dans la cave du Mac n'est-ce-pas ?



On est bien dans la cave, donc c'est du sale ! 
Pour l'instant c'est théorique, mais l'idée me plait pas mal ! j'aurai juste peur de perdre mon macbook (c'est mon premier, c'est sentimental), quand je dis perdre, c'est qu'il marche plus, de le démonté ça me gène pas !



crazy_c0vv a dit:


> j'ai vu sur internet un gars qui a démonté son PowerBook pour en faire un fixe.



J'ai vu la même chose avec le meme macbook que moi, mais pareil, le mec gardait le ventillo d'origine...
Ce week end je regarde sur iFixit pour savoir si on peut installer un autre ventillo et qu'il soit gérer par le proc, parce que un gros ventillo mais qui tourne pas en fonction de l'utilisation, ça sert pas à grand chose !

Je viens de penser, au pire, je devrais déjà trouvé un vieux vieux powerbook pour faire un premier test, mais trouver un mac pas cher c'est pas possible  ou sinon un pc portable mais je sais pas si ça sera représentatif...

Je sens que j'ai trouvé de quoi m'occupé avec cette idée ^^


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Août 2012)

PC ou Mac, ça reste de l'électronique. Donc je pense que les réactions face à l'huile seront les mêmes. 

Penser à retirer la batterie. 

Pour ce qui est du disque dur, il est quasiment scellé. Mais malgré tout, il serait plus sage de le laisser hors du bain : c'est pas ce qui ce fait de plus bruyant ou chaud, et les quelques vidéos que j'ai vu sur ce genre de trip, le disque dur n'était pas dans le bain. 

Pour ce qui est de la version "Juste un gros ventilateur", mon avis (qui n'engages que moi) est qu'un 16cm, voir 21 cm, branché à un voltage fixe sans faire trop de bruit, et dont l'air est particulièrement bien canalisé pour traverser le radiateur, sera toujours plus efficace que le ventilateur d'origine tournant à 6800rpm. De plus, si tu retires l'écran, tu retirera aussi la charnière, ce qui veut dire que la sortie d'air sera encore plus facile. 

Donc, pas besoin de forcément le faire fonctionner en fonction de la charge du cpu ou de sa température. 

Autre sujet : Depuis que tu nettoie ton MacBook bi-anuellement, est-ce que tu change la pâte thermique sous le radiateur ?

Edit : 

Pour mon MacBook, si un jour l'écran vient à mourir, j'ai prévu ça, à placer au dos de mon écran externe que j'utilise déjà tous les jours en tant qu'écran principal. La question reste, comment allumer la bête sans le clavier intégré ... ?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (22 Août 2012)

Si j'ai compris ton schéma, Leyry Hynemonth, tu comptes "enfermer" le Macbook sans son écran dans une boite en carton et ajouter un gros ventillo par dessus le tout ?
Si c'est ça, tu dois pouvoir ajouter une petite tige ou quelque chose du genre qui viendrait appuyer sur le bouton et qui traverse le carton...
Par contre pense à faire des aération pour que l'air "sorte" de la boite


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Août 2012)

Non, mon intention est de retirer totalement le top-case, et de découper la boite à chaussure de sorte qu'elle remplace le top-case. Ensuite, avec du scotch, je fait tenir et j'empêche que l'air ne sorte par tous les cotés. 

En empêchant l'air de sortir par tous les cotés, je force l'air à passer par le radiateur, puisque la seule issue restante, c'est la sortie d'air actuelle : au niveau de la charnière.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (22 Août 2012)

Pour ma part, j'imagine un truc dans ce genre là :






La carte mère est utilisée des deux côtés dans un macbook : face A on a le CPU et le Chipset, face B on a les connecteurs internes (WEbcam, écran, speaker, disque dur...)

Je mettrais le CPU en haut, avec un gros ventilo dessus, et je brancherais les trucs internes par en dessous.

Bien ce n'est qu'une idée pour l'instant... mais pourquoi pas si j'ai le matos sous la main un jour !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Août 2012)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> La carte mère est utilisée des deux côtés dans un macbook : face A on a le CPU et le Chipset, face B on a les connecteurs internes (WEbcam, écran, speaker, disque dur...)



http://www.ifixit.com/MacBook-Parts/MacBook-Core-2-Duo-2-16-GHz-Energy-Star-Logic-Board/IF186-063

 

Note : je ne sais pas si le modèle de la carte correspond au tien, mais en tout cas, c'est une carte mère de MacBook. Et je pense pas qu'il y ait un seul modèle avec le cpu "en dessous".


----------



## crazy_c0vv (22 Août 2012)

Non, ce n'est pas mon modèle. 

J'ai un Macbook Unibody Alu, et le CPU est d'un côté, et les connecteurs internes de l'autre. 

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook-Unibody-Model-A1278-Logic-Board-Replacement/765/4

Du coup je ne sais pas si ça simplifie ou complexifie l'affaire


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Août 2012)

Mea culpa : j'ai confondu avec l'auteur initial du fil. 

:rose:

Edit : et je pense qu'en fait, ça ne change rien à l'affaire. Ni plus simple ni plus compliqué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (22 Août 2012)

Tout d'abords c'est la première fois qu'un de mes posts est autant actif, je suis content !

Pour *leyry*
Je pense que je vais te piquer ton idée de super ventillo. elle m'a l'air pas mal du tout, mais j'ai quelques questions et idées. 

Premièrement, j'ai trouvé sur iFixit comment démonter l'écran de mon macbook ( ici ) Mais au cas ou , pourrais je le remonter, sera t'il repris en compte une fois remonter ?

Deuxièmement, tu dis que tu enlèves totalement le top case, je pense que c'est mieux aussi si c'est un serveur pour l'aération, mais mon problème est que le jour où mes périphériques bluetooth (clavier/souris) ne sont pas reconnu, c'est un peu tendu (clavier/souris car aussi plateforme multimédia pour TV). Et ensuite j'ai eu l'occasion de casser la nappe de mon clavier lors de mon premier démontage, et donc je ne pouvais plus allumer mon mac avec le bouton (car sur le top case), j'avais trouver une technique sur le net en mettant un tournevis entre deux soudure mais si il y a "la boite à chaussure" au dessus, c'est difficile d'accès sans tout démonter "la boite à chaussure"... En gros en cas de coupure de courant, frangin pas malin qui enlève le chargeur ou je ne sais quoi, c'est pas pratique ! Sauf si tu as prévu un truc spécial pour les deux soudures.

Troisièmement quelques broutilles, mais le carton c'est inflammable, ça chauffe vite et ç'est pas étanche (tu voulais boucher tout les trous d'air) donc je penserai plutôt à une matière plus solide type plastique dur (que tu déformerais en chauffant, genre comme on fait en Techno au lycée) ou métallique ou voir encore du verre...

Quatrièmement : la pate thermique, non, j'y ai pensé pas mal de fois, mais j'ai jamais eu l'odasse de le faire, par peur de casser quelques chose, je suis capable de démonter tout ce qui est du boitier, mais quand ça devient plus pousser j'ai un eu peur. Ce macbook était le premier PC que je démontais la première fois (il y a 2 ans) alors j'ai pas énormément d'expérience dans le hardware.

Ensuite question pour le bain d'huile (j'abandonne pas, c'est quand même l'idée du départ ^^) enlver le HD ok avec un rallonge SATA, mais j'ai un SSD aussi, je peux le laisser dans l'huile ?
Question bête aussi, le bain d'huile laisse passer le ondes (pour le bluetooth) ?

Pour *crazy_c0vv*

J'avoue que j'ai rien compris à ton dispositif ! ^^
En gros là, tu as plus rien autour, t'as juste la carte mère et les périph à nu ? 
ça je pense pas que je suis près encore ! démonter tout tout ... Mais il est vrai que dans l'optimal, ça serait surement le top ! Et tout ça dans du bain d'huile (oui j'y tiens ! =p )

Pour *Tout le monde*
En fouillant j'ai trouvé le watercoolling comme systèmes de refroidissement, des idées pour implémenter ça sur mon macbook white ?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (22 Août 2012)

Mon idée est pas facile à expliquer !

Mais oui en gros je sors la carte mère du Mac, je mets le CPU et le chipset "en haut", en retournant la carte. Je pose des ventilo de PC. Sous la carte se trouve les connecteurs, donc je branche mes disques durs dessous.

Evidemment, ce ne sont que des idées comme ça, rien de concret. Le tout après serait emballé dans un case en métal, avec les supports qu'il faut etc... 

Bref un sacré bricolage ! Mais bon mon Macbook bien, donc ce ne sera pas pour tout de suite.


----------



## Madalvée (22 Août 2012)

Sans huile, je ne vois pas bien où on pourra faire cuire les frites dans ton dispositif.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2012)

> Mais au cas ou , pourrais je le remonter, sera t'il repris en compte une fois remonter ?


Y-a de fortes chances, oui. Par contre, pour que ton MacBook fonctionne constamment sur la sortie externe en DVI (et ceci dès le boot), il faudra placer un petit aiment sur le petit composant électronique qui est entre la prise Jack et l'emplacement du trou Kensington. 



> mon problème est que le jour où mes périphériques bluetooth (clavier/souris) ne sont pas reconnu, c'est un peu tendu


Il faut toujours avoir un couple clavier + souri USB dans le fond d'un placard 
(Si possible de marque Apple, pour avoir les bonnes touches et n'occuper qu'un seul port sur l'ordi.)



> j'avais trouver une technique sur le net en mettant un tournevis entre deux soudure


J'ai aussi vu cette technique. Mais je n'ai jamais réussi à la mettre en pratique sur mon modèle. C'est pourquoi je ne la considère pas comme une solution dans l'éventualité où je transformerais mon MacBook en VesaBook. Donc en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas encore de solution à ce problème. (Un lien vers cette info ?)




> le carton c'est inflammable, ça chauffe vite et ç'est pas étanche (tu voulais boucher tout les trous d'air) donc je penserai plutôt à une matière plus solide type plastique dur (que tu déformerais en chauffant, genre comme on fait en Techno au lycée) ou métallique ou voir encore du verre...


Il faut voir une chose, c'est que dans ma version, le carton ne touche jamais les composants du MacBook. D'autre part, j'estime que la quantité d'air déplacée par le ventilateur est telle que, surchauffe, il n'y aura pas. Après, je ne l'ai jamais fait sur ce MacBook, alors peut-être qu'une fois la bidouille faite, je changerais d'avis. Toujours est-il que mes autres expériences avec du papier canson, du bois ou du carton n'ont jamais cramées. 



> mais quand ça devient plus pousser j'ai un eu peur.


Patience, organisation, et informations. Ce sont les maître mots d'un premier démontage réussi. En la matière, les guides de iFixIt et les vidéos sur Youtube sont très précieuses. 



> mais j'ai un SSD aussi, je peux le laisser dans l'huile ?


Sûrement, oui. Mais je t'invite à considérer la chose suivante : le nettoyage. Comment vas-tu faire pour réutiliser "hors de l'huile" quelque chose que tu y aura plongé ? Moi, je ne connais pas de solution, mais je ne suis pas expert en la matière non plus. Donc je considère que chaque pièce plongé dans le bain est "sacrifiée". Alors autant sacrifier le minimum de pièces, non ?


### Edit ###
Tiens, ça parle du même problème d'allumage sans top-case, mais c'est une autre technique que je n'ai pas testée sur le mien. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cnXsKBX5LM

Toutes ces discussions me donnent envie de trouver un MacBook en sale état pour faire le projet maintenant....


----------



## crazy_c0vv (23 Août 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Toutes ces discussions me donnent envie de trouver un MacBook en sale état pour faire le projet maintenant....



Carrément ! Je vais chercher des annonces du type "Macbook pour pièces" ou de ce genre là


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2012)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Carrément ! Je vais chercher des annonces du type "Macbook pour pièces" ou de ce genre là



Déjà fait


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Août 2012)

Leolelego a dit:


> franchement le bain d'huile ça se fait bien, pour des PC déjà fixe, j'ai des amis qui l'on fait et c'est super !
> Mais après c'est vrai que tremper direct le macbook dedans...
> Si tu veux en savoir plus : google "refroidissement huile pc" et ce petit lien.


 


Je vois mieux merci 

Donc en effet tu ne pourras pas te contenter de tremper ton MacBook "en l'état" dans de l'huile...
Va faloir bidouiller un peu


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (23 Août 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> (Un lien vers cette info ?)


ici C'est pas exactement comme sur ta vidéo, il fait contact à un endroit différent, mais je pense que le principe est le même.



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Il faut voir une chose, c'est que dans ma version, le carton ne touche jamais les composants du MacBook. D'autre part, j'estime que la quantité d'air déplacée par le ventilateur est telle que, surchauffe, il n'y aura pas. Après, je ne l'ai jamais fait sur ce MacBook, alors peut-être qu'une fois la bidouille faite, je changerais d'avis. Toujours est-il que mes autres expériences avec du papier canson, du bois ou du carton n'ont jamais cramées.



c'est que tu l'as déjà fait se VesaMac/"boite à chaussure" ? Franchement ton expérience m'intéresse si c'est la cas ! Si tu as de photos, est ce que c'est vraiment efficace, quel type de ventillo (j'y connais pas trop en hard, mais je me renseigne)... 
Et du coup hier j'en ai parlé un pote qui est plus dans le hardware et il m'a dit qu'il y avait moyen de fabriqué une alim pour le ventillo mais que du coup on pourrait pas faire varier la vitesse sauf si je trouvais un moyen de brancher le ventillo à la carte mère (à la place de celui d'origine). Donc si tu l'as déjà fait, tu as fait comment ?



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Patience, organisation, et informations. Ce sont les maître mots d'un premier démontage réussi. En la matière, les guides de iFixIt et les vidéos sur Youtube sont très précieuses.


au prochain démontage je vais me motiver à mettre de la pate thermique alors !



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Alors autant sacrifier le minimum de pièces, non ?


j'avoue ! et surtout sacrifié mon SSD, ça me ferait mal ! Après une nuit de sommeil, le bain d'huile c'est fun, c'est classe, ça claque, mais sacrifié un macbook... c'est plus pour le trip au final. Peut etre quand je serais à ma 3ème ou 4ème génération de macbook je tenterais surement mon coup, mais aujourd'hui moi et mon macbook survivor (c'est son petit nom car il a vraiment un sale gueul  ) on est pas encore près ! 

Mais du coup je réflechi sérieusemen à ton VesaBook 


crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Citation:
> Envoyé par Leyry Hynemonth
> Toutes ces discussions me donnent envie de trouver un MacBook en sale état pour faire le projet maintenant....
> Carrément ! Je vais chercher des annonces du type "Macbook pour pièces" ou de ce genre là



je pense qu'on est tout les 3 dans le même état d'esprit ! j'aurai 200 ou 300&#8364; à sacrifié (bon ok , ça arrive jamais :rateau: ) je me lancerai aussi !

Si tu trouves un mac pour pièces, faut avoir de la chances, parce que si c'est la carte mère ou un truc important qui est HS ... le must ce serait genre "macbook écran HS", vu que c'est plus utilisable ça doit pas couter bien cher et vu qu'on a pas besoin de l'écran nous ...



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Déjà fait


Si c'est pas indiscret, t'as trouvé où ?


----------



## LeProf (23 Août 2012)

Un pc dans un bain d'huile ça a déjà été fait ...en 2006.

Cf ce lien, ça pourra t'être utile pour savoir quoi plonger dans l'huile et quoi laisser en dehors.

Maintenant attention, cela risque de te prendre plus de place que ton macbook d'origine !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (23 Août 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> Un pc dans un bain d'huile ça a déjà été fait ...en 2006.
> 
> Cf ce lien, ça pourra t'être utile pour savoir quoi plonger dans l'huile et quoi laisser en dehors.
> 
> Maintenant attention, cela risque de te prendre plus de place que ton macbook d'origine !!



J'ai deux potes gros gamer qui on fait ça mais eux leur bain c'est carrément des tours faite exprès ou presque. Et pour la place je me doute bien !


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Août 2012)

> "Les cons ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît." Michel Audiard


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2012)

> ici C'est pas exactement comme sur ta vidéo, il fait contact à un endroit différent, mais je pense que le principe est le même.



Ha, je crois que moi, j'avais mis en contact deux plots qui sont plus près de la mention PWR BTN, ou alors je crois que je n'ai justement pas la mention PWR BTN, je ne sais plus depuis que j'avais testé. Enfin, je me garde ça et le précédant sous le coudre, pour le prochain démontage. 



> c'est que tu l'as déjà fait se VesaMac/"boite à chaussure" ? Franchement ton expérience m'intéresse si c'est la cas ! Si tu as de photos, est ce que c'est vraiment efficace, quel type de ventillo (j'y connais pas trop en hard, mais je me renseigne)...
> Et du coup hier j'en ai parlé un pote qui est plus dans le hardware et il m'a dit qu'il y avait moyen de fabriqué une alim pour le ventillo mais que du coup on pourrait pas faire varier la vitesse sauf si je trouvais un moyen de brancher le ventillo à la carte mère (à la place de celui d'origine). Donc si tu l'as déjà fait, tu as fait comment ?



Sur un mac, je n'ai encore rien fait. Par contre, j'ai travaillé les flux d'air d'une tour PC avec du papier canson dedans, puis j'ai créé tours à tours des boitiers de PC en carton ou en bois. Puis un jour, j'en ai eu marre. Malheureusement, à cette époque, je n'avais pas d'appareil photo, et aujourd'hui, je serais bien contant de revoir ces travaux. 



> Si c'est pas indiscret, t'as trouvé où ?


Je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (23 Août 2012)

Du coup après le boulot je vais allez dans un magasin chercher un petit ventillo de 12 ou 14 cm (env.10&#8364 et essayé de le souder avec un cable USB pour l'alimenter avec le Mac (USB et ventillo : 5Volts, ça doit marcher). J'ai pas le temps de tout démonter en ce moment et ça serait pas pratique (déménagement), mais je vais me faire un petit dome en attendant pour tester sans enlever le top case et laissant le clavier ouvert. Je vous dirais si déjà je vois une efficacité d'ici la fin du week end j'espère !


----------



## jaq (29 Août 2012)

bonjour,
ce qui me gêne dans cette affaire, c'est qu'un mac avec des ventilos de pc ce n'est plus vraiment un mac


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Août 2012)

jaq a dit:


> bonjour,
> ce qui me gêne dans cette affaire, c'est qu'un mac avec des ventilos de pc ce n'est plus vraiment un mac


 
Es-tu sûr que la "frontière" entre un Mac et un PC se situe dans ce seul matériel ?


----------



## roubig2 (29 Août 2012)

+1 Simbouesse


----------



## Joachim du Balay (29 Août 2012)

jaq a dit:


> bonjour,
> ce qui me gêne dans cette affaire, c'est qu'un mac avec des ventilos de pc ce n'est plus vraiment un mac


mais qu'un mac ait un processeur de PC, un disque dur de PC, des mémoires de PC, ça ne te gêne pas ?...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (29 Août 2012)

Vu que maintenant les Macs ont exactement le même matos que des PC, qu'est-ce qui différencie *techniquement parlant* un Mac d'un PC ?

Je veux dire, il y a une puce ou un composant qui est vérifié par l'OS lorsqu'il boote ou quelque chose comme ça ?


----------



## roubig2 (29 Août 2012)

Bas un Mac n'a pas de Bios, il a un EFI ou Firmware, mais vu que maintenant beaucoup de CM PC commence à avoir un UEFI (comme mon P8Z68-V LX de chez asus) ça devient plus facile a faire un hackintosh. Alors ce qui différencie c'est peu être que un mac a son proc soudé ah oui c'est vrai ça a rien avoir   Pour cela que je privilégie le hackintosh. Mon père a le tout premier MBP il a eu Leopard puis snow leopard et puis c'est fini il peut pas passer a lion OS (merci apple...).


----------



## iMacounet (29 Août 2012)

Mon ancien ordinateur portable était une cafetière ambulante, j'ai demonté la carte mère, et je l'ai placée derrière mon moniteur 17" (fixée avec du scotch marron ) et ça fonctionnait bien.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (30 Août 2012)

roubig2 a dit:


> Bas un Mac n'a pas de Bios, il a un EFI ou Firmware, mais vu que maintenant beaucoup de CM PC commence à avoir un UEFI (comme mon P8Z68-V LX de chez asus) ça devient plus facile a faire un hackintosh. Alors ce qui différencie c'est peu être que un mac a son proc soudé ah oui c'est vrai ça a rien avoir   Pour cela que je privilégie le hackintosh. Mon père a le tout premier MBP il a eu Leopard puis snow leopard et puis c'est fini il peut pas passer a lion OS (merci apple...).



Mwé, le soucis du Hackintosh selon moi c'est que déjà ça ne fonctionne pas aussi bien avec un portable. Par contre pour un desktop ça va déjà mieux. Mais perso je ne sais pas si je m'y fierai, je n'ai plus vraiment envie de bidouiller mon PC le soir. Je passe déjà ma journée avec des serveurs et tutti quanti, donc forcément le soir à la maison je veux juste que ça fonctionne 
J'ai essayé récemment de monter un Hackintosh mais j'ai vite décroché.



iMacounet a dit:


> Mon ancien ordinateur portable était une cafetière ambulante, j'ai demonté la carte mère, et je l'ai placée derrière mon moniteur 17" (fixée avec du scotch marron ) et ça fonctionnait bien.



:love: Cette grosse bidouille sale !!! :love:
J'aime. 
Tu as des photos ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (30 Août 2012)

Salut ! 
Alors ça y es j'ai fait ma petite manip avec la boite à chaussure et le ventillo en V1, donc pas de démontage du mac pour l'instant, le démontage sera la V2 quand j'aurai du temps pour faire un truc bien.

Ma conclusion : pour la température et la vitesse du ventillo ça monte toujours autant au max (6200tpm) mais par exemple ça descend beaucoup plus vite !
Par exemple un gros transfet FTP avec Transmit je montais à 6200tpm et  après avoir fini il fallait presque 30min pour redescendre à la normal (1800tpm) aujourd'hui en moins de 10min je reviens à la normal. donc plutôt cool.
En ce qui concerne le ventillo : alimenté via l'USB du Mac, donc quand Mac éteint = ventillo éteint, plutôt pratique. C'est un 14cm et alimenté en 5V(usb) donc il tourne au alentour des 1000/1200tpm donc aucun bruit en plus !

Donc je pense qu'en démontant le top case du Mac et en prenant un ventillo plus haut de gamme (et plus grand : ~16cm) avec une alimentation séparé allant jusqu'à 12V (avec un potentiomètre pour avoir des modes) ça serait plus efficace, c'est ce que je prévois pour la V2 !

voilà pour la première partie, la V2 je vise Noël ou halloween si je suis pas trop pris !

Et pour réagir à la discussion de *Jaq*
au niveau hard un mac et un PC c'est la même chose (sauf l'EFI mais comme dit roubig ça commence à se popularisé).
La principale différence est dans l'OS pour moi, il y aurait pas des pbs de mise à jour ou autre pour les hackintosh je pense que je serais déjà passé dessus (et que j'ai besoin d'un fixe  ). Après il y a le fait que les macs sont des belles machines esthétiquement et que pour les portables elles est une plus longues durée de vie (coque alu, batterie...) mais vu le prix heureusement !


----------



## roubig2 (31 Août 2012)

Ah mais as tu oublier ces retours sav des mbp retina a cause des surchauffes ? duree de vie... --"  faut mieux prendre un desktop  ca chauffe moins


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (31 Août 2012)

roubig2 a dit:


> Ah mais as tu oublier ces retours sav des mbp retina a cause des surchauffes ? duree de vie... --"  faut mieux prendre un desktop  ca chauffe moins



Perso je suis pas pour le MBP Retina : pas évolutif à mon gouts. Mais là tu joues sur les details 
*Enfin bon là on se détourne du post principal !*


----------

